# Gamer PC



## Flamestorm (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich habe vor, mir einen ordentlichen Gamer PC zuzulegen.
Dieser soll in den nächsten Jahren Spiele (meist WoW, SWToR, SC2, Diablo3 usw.) in guter Grafik, flüssig und vor allem ohne nervige Nachladeruckler oder Mikrolags etc. widergeben können. Wichtig ist mir, das dies auch bei maximalen Grafikeinstellungen funktioniert.

Nun meine Frage:
Da ich mich nicht allzu gut mit guter, aktueller Hardware auskenne, würde ich gerne erfahren, ob die folgenenden Komponenten meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen könnten und ob alles ordentlich zusammen passt.

Das System:

Gehäuse: 	        Cooler Master HAF 912
Prozessor:        Intel Core i5 2500k
Grafikkarte:       NVIDIA GeForce GTX680
Speicher: 	        8GB DDR3-1600 RAM
Festplatte:         1TB Western Digital WD1002FAEX
SSD-Festplatte: SSD 64GB Crucial M4 SATA-III 2,5
CD/ DVD-Rom: 	 22x DVD Brenner
Laufwerk:           BluRay Laufwerk
Mainboard: 	 Mainboard Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3
Netzteil: 	         Netzteil BeQuiet! 700W
Spezielles Ultraforce Kühlsystem: 	Inklusive Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 CPU Kühler
Betriebssystem:  MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (DVD+Key) inkl. Vorinstallation
Soundkarte: 	  Creative Soundblaster Extreme Audio
Killer™ Netzwerkkarte: 	Gamer Netzwerk Karte Killer 2100


Ich würde mich sehr über Erfahrungsberichte, Tipps und Verbesserungen freuen und bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus.

Mfg Flamestorm


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2012)

Sieht prinzipiell gut aus, aber Detail"mängel":

- die Grafikkarte ist echt völlig übertrieben. So eine teure Karte brauchst Du nicht, nur um maximale Deails bei den genannten SPielen zu haben. Da reicht eine Nvidia GTX 570 oder AMD 7850 OC oder 7870 völlig aus
- bei der Festplatte nutzt die "Black"-Version der Platte nichts, kann aber laut sein. Nimm lieber die WD "Blue"
- Wozu CD/DVD und dazu noch BluRay? Kopierst Du oft CD/DVDs ? 
- beim Mainboard überlegen, ob man nicht eines mit zB Z77-Chipsatz nimmt, das auch für die neueren IvyBridge-CPUs geeignet ist. Der Z68Chipsatz ist nämlich nicht von Natur aus geeignet dafür, könnte aber sein, dass das Board per BIOS-Update dazu fähig ist
- das Netzteil ist völlig übertrieben. Da reichen 500-550W aus
- so eine relativ billige Soundkarte bringt eigentlich nichts merkbares im Vergleich zum Sound des Mainboards. Wenn schon, dann lieber eine Karte für mind 50€ nehmen, aber auch nur dann, wenn Du WIRKLICH gute Boxen oder Kopfhörer hast
- die Netzwerkkarte bringt rein gar nichts, das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld


----------



## Flamestorm (20. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Ratschläge.

Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich etwas Angst, da ich in meinem jetzigen PC eine ATI Radeon 5750 eingebaut habe. In den oben genannten Spielen habe ich leider andauernd kleine Mikro- und Nachladeruckler, die ich nicht entfernt bekomme. Nun soll mein neuer PC etwas länger einigermaßen aktuell bleiben...
Deshalb wollte ich "auf Nummer Sicher gehen", um evtl. nicht wieder eine nicht ausreichende Grafikkarte zu kaufen.

Wie würde es bei folgenenden Komponenten aussehen?


	CPU: 	         Intel Core i5-3550, 4x 3.30GHz
	Mainboard: 	 ASUS P8Z77-V LX, Intel Z77
	Grafikkarte: 	 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 1280MB
	Arbeitsspeicher:  8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 (2x 4GB)
	SSD: 	          64GB Crucial m4, SATA3
	Festplatte: 	 1TB Festplatte, 7200rpm, SATA3
        Laufwerk: 	          LG CH10LS28 Blu-Ray Combo
	Netzteil: 	          630W - BeQuiet! Pure Power L7
	CPU-Kühler: 	 Scythe Katana 3

Außerdem würde ich noch gerne wissen, ob ein Festplatten-Entkopplungsprofil sinnvoll wäre?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2012)

Eine 5750 ist selbst im Vergleich zu einer Karte wie der AMD 6870 (140€) schon sehr schwach  ich würde an Deiner Stell echt lieber "nur" eine AMD 7850 OC oder GTX 570 oder so nehmen und dann halt mal aufrüsten, FALLS es nicht mehr reicht. Die GTX 680 ist zwar etwa 40% besser als eine GTX 570, aber kostet mehr als doppelt so viel. 

Eine AMD 7850 OC wäre ein BISSchen schwächer als eine GTX 570, brauch aber deutlich weniger Strom - da reicht ein 450-500W Netzteil völlig aus. Für eine GTX 570 reichen manche mit 450W aus, 500W wäre besser - da will ich aber keine 100%ige Garantie geben. Viele haben aber mit guten Markennetzteilen unter 500W eine GTX 570 problemos in Betrieb. 

Deine neue zusammenstellung find ich vernünftiger. Kleiner Nachteil ist nur, dass die CPU nicht übertaktbar ist, falls das wichtig für dich sein sollte. einen i5-2500k könnte man sehr leicht übertakten.


Festplattenentkoppung ist nur sinnvoll, wenn man ein Problem mit dem "Lärm" der Festplatte hat. Das kann man aber halt nicht schon im Voraus wissen. Ich meine aber, dass die HAF-Gehäuse eh schon Einbauschienen haben, die ein bisschen dämpfen. Wenn Du dann trotzdem von der Platte was störendes hörst (das Zugriffsrattern wirst Du auch mit Entkoppeln nicht wegkriegen), könntest Du ja immer noch was nachkaufen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. Mai 2012)

Das Wesentliche hat Herbboy ja bereits gesagt. Deshalb möchte ich nur noch auf 3 Details hinweisen:

Eine 64-GB-SSD ist allein mit Betriebssystem + Programmen sehr schnell voll und außerdem oftmals ein wenig langsamer als größere Modelle. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen selbst eine Crucial m4 gekauft und bin sehr froh, dass ich den Aufpreis von 30€ für die 128-GB-Version gezahlt habe. 

Der Vengeance-RAM von Corsair könnte mit seinen großen Kühlrippen Probleme bei der Montage des Kühlers machen. Auf Nummer sicher gehst du mit dem Corsair Vengeance Low Profile.

Bei den Pure-Power-Netzteilen würde ich zur aktuellen L8-Revision raten. Die ist etwas hochwertiger und hat noch dazu abnehmbare Kabel.


----------



## Flamestorm (20. Mai 2012)

Danke nochmal für deine Ratschläge.

Habe nun abschließend ein System zusammengestellt, die deine Tipps z.T. berücksichtigen.
Das wäre dann quasi mein vorläufiges "Endergebnis".:

Gehäuse: 	Coolermaster - HAF 912 Plus
	CPU: 	Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz
	Mainboard: 	ASUS P8Z77-V LX, Intel Z77
	Grafikkarte: 	GeForce GTX 570 1280MB, MSI Twin Frozr III/OC
	Arbeitsspeicher: 	8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 (2x 4GB)
	SSD: 	120GB Corsair Force GT, SATA3
	Festplatte: 	1TB Festplatte, 7200rpm, SATA3
	Laufwerk: 	LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner
	Netzteil: 	530W - BeQuiet! Pure Power L7
	Kartenleser: 	Interner Kartenleser 30 in 1, USB-Out, 3.5", Revoltec
	Soundkarte: 	HD-Audio Onboard
	Gaming Netzwerkkarte: 	Nein
	Schnittstellenkarten: 	Nein
	HDD Wechselrahmen: 	Nein
	CPU-Kühler: 	Xigmatek Gaia SD-1283
	Silent-Gehäuselüfter: 	2x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Lüfter
	Lüftersteuerung: 	Nein / Im Gehäuse integriert (falls vorhanden)
	Festplattendämmung: 	Festplatten-Entkopplungsprofil
	Premium Gehäusedämmung: 	Nein / Im Gehäuse integriert (falls vorhanden)
	Betriebssystem: 	Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 Bit, DE (inkl. Installation!)


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus. Musst nur bei BluRay schauen, ob Du das wirklich brauchst. Und wie gut die Corsair Force GT ist, weiß ich nicht ^^


----------



## Flamestorm (20. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, dann danke nochmal.


----------

